# Excuses to wear a fursuit when not at a con?



## Tekoronia (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm working on constructing my first fursuit c: Go me!

Anyway, there isn't any cons or furmeets in my area (as far as I know).
So, got any creative excuses for me to wear my fursuit? Apart from the obvious such as halloween, costume parties, etc. etc.

I don't have any furry friends, so it would have to be on my own. And I wouldn't like to just randomly walk around in public on my own.

Thank you everyone in advance c:


----------



## Kihari (Oct 3, 2011)

I've heard of people using their suits to entertain others; for example, by volunteering at children's hospitals and such. Whether or not you could do that would depend on the suit itself of course (if it's something frightening or hideous I wouldn't recommend it), but thinking along those lines might give you some ideas.


----------



## Tekoronia (Oct 3, 2011)

Ohh, good idea c: It's supposed to be a cute childish suit, but I'm not sure how it'll turn out xD


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 3, 2011)

Scare people who are tripping


----------



## Sar (Oct 3, 2011)

Halloween is the most obvious.


----------



## Tekoronia (Oct 3, 2011)

But Halloween is only once a year.. xD Plus my suit might not be finished for this year's Halloween.


----------



## Sar (Oct 3, 2011)

Tekoronia said:


> But Halloween is only once a year.. xD Plus my suit might not be finished for this year's Halloween.


I am Making a lime citra fursuit for a Halloween party on the 30th. I did the whole tail yesterday.
Volounteering? Collecting a takeaway? Pub?


----------



## Tekoronia (Oct 3, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> I am Making a lime citra fursuit for a Halloween party on the 30th. I did the whole tail yesterday.
> Volounteering? Collecting a takeaway? Pub?


Thank you for the suggestions c:

I haven't finished my gloves yet x.x It takes forever because it's my first fursuit, and I've never even sewn before.


----------



## Sar (Oct 3, 2011)

Tekoronia said:


> Thank you for the suggestions c:
> 
> I haven't finished my gloves yet x.x It takes forever because it's my first fursuit, and I've never even sewn before.


All I can say is they are the easiest or the hardest depending on method.
Just giving a heads up.


----------



## Tekoronia (Oct 3, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> All I can say is they are the easiest or the hardest depending on method.
> Just giving a heads up.



This whole project is.. xD Not only do I start on a random project like this without having sewn before, but I also choose a rather difficult design. I have to sew tons of spots. 7 on the gloves, if you count both palm and top of both hands.


----------



## Drakonman (Oct 4, 2011)

You don't need an excuse. Just put the bitch on for fun. Just don't go saying your a real cat/dog or what ever or people will think your mental. When people see people in costumes they normally think there is some event going on anyway regardless there not going to see your face so why would it matter?


----------



## Fay V (Oct 4, 2011)

Theres lots of reasons be creative.  I volunteer with my suit at a preschool. I wore my old suit to the campus showing of fantastic mr fox. I sometimes wear it to events on campus. I even wore it for a class I was TAing to help them understand plato.


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 4, 2011)

Step 1) Wear fursuit
Step 2) Don't give a fuck


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Oct 4, 2011)

How about wander the centre of your town with a placard offering 'FREE HUGS!!!' (Hugs are free with every purchase of valid rail ticket. See section 8 of the terms and conditions for further details. Made in a factory previously handling nuts.)


----------



## soundfox (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd honestly go grocery shopping in mine.

Only problem would probably be picking up smaller objects.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 4, 2011)

Whatever you do, make sure you have a handler and practice basic safety precautions. This thread has some great tips.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Oct 4, 2011)

ALWAYS have someone with you when suiting. people are too much assholes to trust. 
But I use mine for charities :3 find a no kill animal shelter and parade around for donations, or ask a pet store if they need a little mascott or something :3


----------



## Tekoronia (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you everyone! c:


----------



## Rhasp (Oct 5, 2011)

Walking around the city centre could be a fun experience, youd sure to be in the centre off peoples atention. Dont forget to bring a friend as a handler so he or she can help you and spot troubles.


----------



## Tekoronia (Oct 5, 2011)

Rhasp said:


> Walking around the city centre could be a fun experience, youd sure to be in the centre off peoples atention. Dont forget to bring a friend as a handler so he or she can help you and spot troubles.


I'll have to convince my friend to come with me, even though she's embarrassed about me even when I'm acting more or less normal xD
And yeah, I'll probably do something like that c:


----------



## soundfox (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh she's just too hoooooomin, thats the problem


----------

